
Inside One of the World’s Most Secretive iPhone Factories - tosseraccount
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2016-04-24/inside-one-of-the-world-s-most-secretive-iphone-factories
======
puddintane
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11562294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11562294)

